# iFolder auf Debian



## Quest (3. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen.
Hat denn schon mal jemand versucht iFolder auf einem Lenny zum laufen zu bringen?
Die offiziellen Pakete gibts nur als RPM für openSuse, ein Ubuntu User hat noch DEB Pakete für selbiges geschnürt, aber für Debian fehlts momentan noch.


----------



## Till (4. März 2010)

Hast Du mal versucht, die rpm Pakete einfach mittels "alien" in ein deb umzuwandeln und dann zu installieren?

http://wiki.debian.org/Alien


----------



## Quest (4. März 2010)

Ich hab mich immer gefragt wann wohl so ein Tool mal programmiert wird, aber dass es das sogar schon gibt...
Klasse Sache, danke für den Tipp!
Ich werds ausprobieren.


----------



## Quest (5. März 2010)

Update:
Funktioniert leider nicht.
Beim Konvertierversuch hagelts haufenweise Perl-Fehler.
Ich setz gerade eine openSuse VM auf in der ich das ganze dann laufen lasse...


----------

